# Where do I restart with the tapes? eric?



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I was going to ask Mike this but just read he left early for holidays. I feel I am ready to start again but don't know where to begin. I left off after playing side 5 twice. Since then I have occasionally listened to whatever track I found comforting as Mike advised. Any help would be appreciated Thanks,Tina


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tina, I suggest side five just for two days. (How long ago did you stop again?) Then continue with the schedule. It won't hurt to refresh and flow back into it. Glad you getting back to it,and hope everything is okay.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I stopped about 2 weeks ago and have been listening to different tracks now and then. I will start with 5 again, thanks for the help,Tina


----------

